# Disortion World



## Ralts

After beating the main Platinum Story, is there a different entrance to the Disortion World aside from Turnback Cave? Or is there just the Turnback Cave entrance after the main story?
I just LOVE the Disortion World...


----------



## Missile

If I remember correctly, the only way to acsess the Distortion World after beating the main story is by going through Turn Back cave. It's quite a trick, sometimes. You'll need quite alot of patience if you want to keep going there, sadly. I know from expirience. x.x

And I agree -  I love that place~! I find it to be very amusing!


----------



## Ralts

If that's true, I'm seriously going to kill Game Freak.

That entrance is only good for getting the Griesous Orb (however you spell it, I'll just call it Giratina's Orb). After that, all it's good for is the music. Just the music.


----------



## Missile

Ralts said:


> If that's true, I'm seriously going to kill Game Freak.
> 
> That entrance is only good for getting the Griesous Orb (however you spell it, I'll just call it Giratina's Orb). After that, all it's good for is the music. Just the music.


It is true, sadly. :x

(You spelled it right, don't worry.)

The music for me, and the fact that you can walk on the walls. I always loved that, for some reason. <3


----------



## Ralts

(I spelt it right?)

Yeah, walking on walls is really awesome. I also loved the waterfall thing, it looked SO cool.

Yeah, now I only visit the Disortion World for the music. It's SO awesome.

(Where'd I put my chainsaw?)


----------



## Missile

Ralts said:


> (I spelt it right?)
> 
> Yeah, walking on walls is really awesome. I also loved the waterfall thing, it looked SO cool.
> 
> Yeah, now I only visit the Disortion World for the music. It's SO awesome.
> 
> (Where'd I put my chainsaw?)


(Yes, yes you did. A COOKIE YOU EARNED. Here is your cookie.)

Iknorite? I just love that place so much. It's really amazing. <3 It was a great addition to Platinum. :3

(Oh, right here! *gives you it* Go find the location of GameFreak, and tell them I said hi! :D)


----------



## Ralts

(Largest cookie I've ever seen 0.0 *munch* *munch*)

I totally agree with you there. I love Game Freak for putting in the Disortion World!
...But I think I should wait in case any other members know about any other entrances... or something...?

(OK, thanks. :D I knew I should've put it in the shed!)


----------



## Missile

Ralts said:


> (Largest cookie I've ever seen 0.0 *munch* *munch*)
> 
> I totally agree with you there. I love Game Freak for putting in the Disortion World!
> ...But I think I should wait in case any other members know about any other entrances... or something...?
> 
> (OK, thanks. :D I knew I should've put it in the shed!)


(I glad you like it! :D)

Finally someone who agrees with me! :D

Maybe, but now you made me want to look it up. >:x Aaaannnddddd....nope, as far as the searches go, nada. D:

(:D Naow, you probably need to take a bus or something. *gives you money* :3)


----------



## Ralts

(You mean "I'm"? Lol)

Aww. That's terrible. Stupid Game Freak.
I'm really going to k...
wait

(I already have a Snapper, but thanks anyway :) *takes money* One step closer to a new DS game!)


----------



## Missile

Ralts said:


> (You mean "I'm"? Lol)
> 
> Aww. That's terrible. Stupid Game Freak.
> I'm really going to k...
> wait
> 
> (I already have a Snapper, but thanks anyway :) *takes money* One step closer to a new DS game!)


(Curses! Foiled again! D:< No really, thanks. I tend to sometimes forget afew things when I'm typing. *shot*)

W-wait? Why wait? A SHOTGUN I HAS. I WANT TO USE IT. D:

(O\_/O I wantz my money back then! o3o Naw, you can keep it. c:)


----------



## Ralts

Death of GF = No B/W


----------



## Music Dragon

Ralts said:


> That entrance is only good for getting the Griesous Orb (however you spell it, I'll just call it Giratina's Orb).





Mini_Moonwalker said:


> (You spelled it right, don't worry.)





Ralts said:


> (I spelt it right?)





Mini_Moonwalker said:


> (Yes, yes you did. A COOKIE YOU EARNED.


Hate to burst your bubble, but it's "griseous".


----------



## Latimew

I also like the Disortion World, however I prefer to call it the Torn World.

Wait, it's still accessible after the main story...?
But then it's only useful for the music and the Griseous Orb?

...Wow.


----------



## Missile

Music Dragon said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but it's "griseous".


:| Stupid Griseous Orb...



Latimew said:


> I also like the Disortion World, however I prefer to call it the Torn World.
> 
> Wait, it's still accessible after the main story...?
> But then it's only useful for the music and the Griseous Orb?
> 
> ...Wow.


Torn, Distortion, they're both cool in my opinion~

Mmm-hmm. Those, and walking on walls. It's so entertaining!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Upside down waterfalling? That is most certainly a win.


----------



## Latimew

Zangviper said:


> Upside down waterfalling? That is most certainly a win.


Yes indeed. I am actually puzzled to the fact you don't need Waterfall for it! But maybe the Torn World lacks gravity...


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> If I remember correctly, the only way to acsess the Distortion World after beating the main story is by going through Turn Back cave. It's quite a trick, sometimes. You'll need quite alot of patience if you want to keep going there, sadly. I know from expirience. x.x
> 
> And I agree -  I love that place~! I find it to be very amusing!


Really... the first time I went into turnback cave, I walked throught the top door in the entrance, and found myself in a pillar room. then, I stepped through the top door in that room , and found myself in another pillar room. I stepped through the top door in THAT room and ended up in..... the last pillar room. I then walked into giratina's room, and found a Reaper Cloth.

Either  it isn't very hard, or I had INSANELY good luck.


----------



## Missile

RespectTheBlade said:


> Really... the first time I went into turnback cave, I walked throught the top door in the entrance, and found myself in a pillar room. then, I stepped through the top door in that room , and found myself in another pillar room. I stepped through the top door in THAT room and ended up in..... the last pillar room. I then walked into giratina's room, and found a Reaper Cloth.
> 
> Either  it isn't very hard, or I had INSANELY good luck.


Insanely good luck - In all the time I've played D/Pt, that's only happened _once_ to me. x.x I envy you, you lucky duck.


----------



## Latimew

I think Reaper's Cloth is found at Acuity Lake front?

I have now used my Master Ball on Giratina, and have nicknamed it Ginrugia. :D
I don't like it's Altered Form, it looks... sort of ugly.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Latimew said:


> I think Reaper's Cloth is found at Acuity Lake front?
> 
> I have now used my Master Ball on Giratina, and have nicknamed it Ginrugia. :D
> I don't like it's Altered Form, it looks... sort of ugly.


Reaper's Cloths used to be hard to find... but I've got like three or four of them now from Duskulls on Winner's Path on my Pokewalker.


----------



## Missile

Latimew said:


> I think Reaper's Cloth is found at Acuity Lake front?
> 
> I have now used my Master Ball on Giratina, and have nicknamed it Ginrugia. :D
> I don't like it's Altered Form, it looks... sort of ugly.


I like both forms, for some reason. They just both strike me as cute.

Yes, I said cute. _Cute_. Giratina's adorable~


----------



## Latimew

Disortion form is cute, but Altered form... I don't like it. Besides, the Disortion Form is also better in performance! :)


----------



## Drage

Latimew said:


> I think Reaper's Cloth is found at Acuity Lake front?
> 
> I have now used my Master Ball on Giratina, and have nicknamed it Ginrugia. :D
> I don't like it's Altered Form, it looks... sort of ugly.


The items you find depends on the number of room which in you arrive to the Giratina's chamber:


3rd room: Reaper Cloth
4th - 15th room: Rare Bone
16th - 30th room: Stardust
30+: you find yourself at the entrance.

I like the origin form much more by the way


----------

